# land surveying



## nextstep

SWINNEY LAND SURVEYING

PHONE 850 453-4261

FAX 850 458-2630

MORTGAGE SURVEYS

TOPOGRAPHIC

COMMERCIAL

WE ACCEPT MASTERCARD AND VISA

LICENSED AND INSURED

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## TWINKIE6816

BUTLER & ASSOCIATES, PENSACOLA, FLORIDA PHONE-850-476-4768, FAX-850-476-4945 WE DO ALL SURVEYING FROMDEFUNIAK SPRINGSTO MISSISSIPPI AND ALL POINTS IN BETWEEN


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

Dont you guy's anything better to do like Drawings, bidding jobs, researchoke. Must be quite slow, I sure am, but staying above the water and keeping the crews running. Good luck


----------



## Killin' Time

Come on Jeremy, plug Lee. We are all friends here. See ya at the next chapter meeting.

Just another "Butler Boy"

and get back to work "twinkie"!!!!!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

Twist my arm...

*Empire Land Surveying....8720 N. Palafox St.Pensacola, FL. 32534....850-477-3745*

As has been mentioned above, we do all varying types of Surveying work. Give me a call and I will be more that happy to help ya out.


----------



## nextstep

it is obvious that surveyors love to fish. it is also obvious that we all need some work. why aint you guys workin i need to call bill and lee just kiddin:moon:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

> *nextstep (7/9/2008)*it is obvious that surveyors love to fish. it is also obvious that we all need some work. why aint you guys workin i need to call bill and lee just kiddin:moon:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


Give ole Lee a call if you will, but you wont get him, he is on the course, that is why he has me.:reallycrying


----------



## nextstep

lee is playing golf these days? who would of thunk.


----------



## inshorecatch

Yall need to get a real job


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

> *inshorecatch (7/15/2008)*Yall need to get a real job


Surveying Pay's the bills and I enjoy it.:letsdrink


----------



## nextstep

it keeps going like it has been and it wont pay the bills:reallycrying any news on the survey tourney yet?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

> *nextstep (7/15/2008)*it keeps going like it has been and it wont pay the bills:reallycrying any news on the survey tourney yet?


I talked with a few local guy's that host inshore tournaments in efforts to use there resources or team up to host. The few I have talked with are so busy organizing other tourny's in the same time frame that time of year. I am deff. working towards getting it started. I am new to it so it will be a challenge.


----------



## Pier#r

IF you guys are ever looking for an A&E firm capable of large scale mapping (aerial imagery, LiDAR, GIS, etc.) we are available ;-)

*David B. Thornton 
Photogrammetry Manager 








**3001, Inc. 
5821 Rangeline Rd. Suite 101 
Theodore, AL 36582 
Main: 251.443.6979 
Direct: 251.706.1709 
Fax: 251.443.6970 
[email protected] *
*[url]www.3001inc.com*[/url]


----------



## inshorecatch

Tsquare


----------



## TWINKIE6816

> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>it keeps going like it has been and it wont pay the bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


How sad and TRUE!


----------



## nextstep

twinkie

man i think we are all starving. my first survey job was for bill. he had not been in business long.it was in the early 80's. bill is a good of a person as you will ever know. if you ever get a chance to hear him play piano, he is awesome.


----------



## Killin' Time

He plays beautiful, but my mom has to beg him to play for people. I'm sending him this link, again.

I swear we saw a jump around the time of the tanker contract in AL, and now it has died off again. Don't know if it goes together or not but itsure worked out the same time. Hope to meet you guys at the party in september.


----------



## nextstep

heck yell we always have a great time at the picnic. be good to meet everybody there.:letsdrink maybe throw back a few brews! in plastic cups of course.

there was a time when differentsurveyors didnt get along around here i sure am glad that has changed. even with the tough times everybody has been great. we are all in this together so to speak. i heard lee is a celebrity. i missed it, my tv blew up the other day.


----------



## TWINKIE6816

Lee is a celebrity?!?!? What happened? Yes, Bill is the greates boss I have ever had! I have worked for him for 12+ years now and I wouldn't leave except to go out of area! I can't believe I haven't heard him play the piano, I guess I will bring in my daughters keyboard and let him go at it! I have heard a LOT of stories of the surveyors that were around here before he got so big. I can't believe that, that many licenesed surveyors started here!


----------



## nextstep

go to the channel 3 website search empire land surveying go to the video part and watch lee on tv!:clapsuperstar just kiddin lee. better practice throwin them shoes.

polhill, zick, cunningham, blanton, swinney been a few out of there. i might have missed a couple.

good luck getting him to play, even though he is very good he is kinda shy about it. we (the company) bought him some bruce hornsby music one year for christmas. he had never heard any of the songs, but threw the music up and played them perfect.

who is inshorecatch with?


----------



## TWINKIE6816

I was just told what was up with Lee. I will check out the video though. Thanks!

Gene Harold, Bruce McClelland, Nelson Thaxton! I think that is the all on that list!

inshorecatch I believe works at t-square?!?


----------



## nextstep

i cant believe i forgot wild man gene the dancin machine. bruce actuallystudied under lewis parker around hereand actually almost had a engineering degree from iowa before he ever came here although he did work for bill. nelson i think went to work for bill after he was registered and i know he used to work for robert ward. 

inshorecatch speak up!


----------



## TWINKIE6816

Yes, I know Bruce very well. His son and I are great friends. Bruce actually just moved back from California! I do not know Nelson Thaxton at all. I can't believe I forgot Bill's latest superstar. James Moff Majors got his license earlier this year. I am trying to get mine in AL. as I don't have a college degree, so Florida is out for now but, I got in under the deadline in AL. This has been very intereseting an educational. I would love to meet half of these guys. Like I said earlier, I started here working for Bruce and haven't worked anywhere else and don't know a whole lot of other surveyors. By the way, is Mr. McKoy still working for you? If he is tell him I said Hi!


----------



## nextstep

i will sure tell lynn hi for you. bruce and i go way back. used to work with him over at parkers. we were big fishin partners back then. used to go with him and his two boys when they were knee high too a grasshopper. we spent many a day and night on the bridges and seawalls together wishin we had a boat. we would fish for 24 hrs straight. called it endro fishin. i have talked to bruce since he has been back he is supposed to come by the house and have a beer.:letsdrink congrads to mr. majors on his license.:clap good luck to you on your alabama license, its worth the effort for sure. alabama expects you to learn the history of alabama surveying which i find very interesting.


----------



## inshorecatch

What would you like to know, I am the head surveyor for the water company. Always busy. If I can help anyone with water or sewer maps ask will be glad to help with what we have.


----------



## nextstep

thanks for the offer. who do we ask for?


----------



## inshorecatch

Nextstep when you guess who I am Ill give you my direct line.


----------



## TWINKIE6816

At least give us a hint! Please!


----------



## TWINKIE6816

Ok he has children and used to smoke and he lives behind Sam's and Washington High! I have no clue!


----------



## inshorecatch

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">TWINKIE6816</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>boy you did your research didnt you. Im not that important just another surveyor, learned to slow down and enjoy life and love to fish.


----------



## TWINKIE6816

That was the easy part. My problem is having only worked for Bill,(for 12 years) I don't know but a few and that is mainly from the golf tournaments and the picnics.


----------



## nextstep

did any of you surveyors notice the forums camping trip is the same weekend as the seminar and survey picnic? looks like ill be having a busy weekend.


----------



## nextstep

i know who you are shawn:moon


----------



## TWINKIE6816

I am 5'9" 350lbs, there is no way in hell you will catch me in a tent in any month that won't at least have a chance for snow! We love(my family) to go but, ONLY in Nov.-Feb. So my choice will be easy! Sorry guys!


----------



## stage20

what does a survey cost?

is it by the foot, or per acerage?

im going to be putting a fence up soon, and would like to keep it on my property.

haha.

ill have to call the above mentioned.


----------



## inshorecatch

nextstep is the man to call


----------



## TWINKIE6816

> *stage20 (10/14/2008)*what does a survey cost?
> 
> 
> 
> is it by the foot, or per acerage?
> 
> 
> 
> im going to be putting a fence up soon, and would like to keep it on my property.
> 
> 
> 
> haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ill have to call the above mentioned.




It all depends on the legal description of the property. For example if you are in a subdivision it can vary between $250.00-$750.00 (might be guessing there as I don't know what others will charge) Now if you have say acres, that can get into the thousands. Since you are putting up a fence you could probably contact the surveyor that surveyed your land when you bought your house, they should be able to give you the cheapest price! You can always call 850-476-4768 for us. Oh and us is Butler and Associates!


----------

